# Countries with Data Privacy Protection Laws



## drmike (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright, I am back to thinking again about offshoring more of my services that I outsource.

Let's talk about data privacy protections.  What countries actually care about privacy of data and citizen rights and/or are non-conspiring with the United States?

Iceland comes to mind.  What others and why?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 8, 2013)

_"Sir, this fellow appears to be connecting to a remote server in Iceland quite often. What should we do sir, I feel it is suspicious?_"

_--- "Lets go pay him a visit and go Patriot Act all over his ass. You did right by reporting this to us, you are a hero to your country._"

_"Yes sir, understood. Thank you._"

America, 2016.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, well tunneling baby.     Nothing to stop me from hiding that direct connect route.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 9, 2013)

That's not hard to find out.

Romania - Voxility

Ecatel - Netherlands

CyberBunker


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

I thanked you @RiotSecurity.  Those are the most popular ala PirateBay style hosts.   Voxility's network = big issues and soiled.   So a last option there.  

Cyberbunker is ho-hum.   Inquired in the past and seems like a single personality operation.  Not so responsive in my experience.

Keep them coming.   

Now to read relative privacy legislation for Netherlands and Romania....  For sanity sake.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Ecatel appears to be a UK based company (bad).   Ties to Russian crimeware seem to be there too... No thanks on them.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 9, 2013)

Just use voxility. I can get you some nice bulletproof vpses starting at $75 for 120Gbps / 64M pps protection (vps has 1gb ram, 20gb disk, 1 ipv4). It's nice and bulletproof. The owners will host anything BUT cp, terrorism activities.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> The owners will host anything BUT cp, terrorism activities.


So when we find some real terrorists and terrorize their children, I guess no one will host that  ? Kidding of course.

Voxility - how many other carriers are blocking their IPs?  Seems to be a good place to easily end up blackholed because of network origin.  Know Cogent snubbed them for quite a while.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So when we find some real terrorists and terrorize their children, I guess no one will host that  ? Kidding of course.
> 
> Voxility - how many other carriers are blocking their IPs?  Seems to be a good place to easily end up blackholed because of network origin.  Know Cogent snubbed them for quite a while.


Voxility is actually pretty nice besides the bad name it's been given. If you go there and piss a few people off and they try to threaten you and stuff, they just ignore all the threats.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Voxility is actually pretty nice besides the bad name it's been given. If you go there and piss a few people off and they try to threaten you and stuff, they just ignore all the threats.


I agree.  Any service semi-known and standing up to anything is going to get intentionally slandered. Always good to hear endorsements from active community members.


----------



## tonysala87 (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Alright, I am back to thinking again about offshoring more of my services that I outsource.
> 
> Let's talk about data privacy protections.  What countries actually care about privacy of data and citizen rights and/or are non-conspiring with the United States?
> 
> Iceland comes to mind.  What others and why?


Iceland's bandwidth connections are provided by the EU and the USA, those lines are definitely port mirrored, as are all ports leaving the usa and uk. Port mirroring has been going on in little rooms in datacenters for the past 10 years, this is nothing new.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

tonysala87 said:


> Iceland's bandwidth connections are provided by the EU and the USA, those lines are definitely port mirrored, as are all ports leaving the usa and uk. Port mirroring has been going on in little rooms in datacenters for the past 10 years, this is nothing new.


True.

They can mirror my about to be enhanced nested crypted tunnels.

I wonder how much they are going to like it when we start mirroring the government telephone lines, cell phone calls and data networks... Ooops.  Revenge is best served with a nice glass of wine and some cheese.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I wonder how much they are going to like it when we start mirroring the government telephone lines, cell phone calls and data networks... Ooops.  Revenge is best served with a nice glass of wine and some cheese.


Or in the case of this actually happening, it'd be served with waking up to a pillowcase over your head, hands tied behind your back while your pelted in the face by the boots of men you will never see as you get shipped off to float around at sea on a prison ship. 

Well, that is if you get caught. Best attempted if you're already outside the US and a non-US citizen in the right country, haha.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 10, 2013)

If you look to the EU - they do have something like the Patriot Act too.

They do have: The "Policy Planning and Early Warning Unit" ("Policy Unit") in the High Representative for CFSP, the "Political and Security Committee" at the "Council for General Affairs and External Relations", the "EU Common Position and Analysis Center" (EU Joint Situation Centre / SitCen), EU Military Committee (EUMC) and the EU Satellite Centre (EUSC). 

And in relation to internal security: Europol, the "Schengen" structure, "Terrorism Working Party" (TWP), "Police Working Group on Terrorism" (PWGT), "Counter Terrorism Group" (CTG), the EU anti-fraud authority OLAF.

In the EU there is currently a huge discussion how this could happen. Some newspapers wrote that all intelligence services in the EU are reporting back to the intelligence services of France, Germany and Great Britain. They had to admit that every intelligence was working with the US to ensure smooth
information exchange.

So please don't count on any EU based provider. And even if a provider is too small to have a some intelligence payed employees gues which companies are owning the datacenters? And even if you find a datacenter which is owned by a local company - guess what uplink providers are used.

And yes even Sweden does have some dirty linen. I just say "extraordinary renditions":


Sweden, 18th December 2001 a serious violation of human rights. In the evening, Muhammed Al Zary and Ahmed Agiza were 
deported to Egypt. The two men were arrested in the afternoon in Karlstad near Stockholm on the street and were 
then passed - without bringing them before a judge and without any reasonable suspicion - to American agents at 
Stockholm-Bromma Airport. They were then brought out by a special aircraft from Sweden. In Egypt the abductees 
were tortured. 

Anyone believing they care about data privacy?


----------



## Slownode (Aug 10, 2013)

All EU states are puppet states, it's the whole point of the EU, to end national power.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

The EU is no solution or rival.   It is one in the same.  UK has been proxy operating Canada since day one and arguably the US since, oh World War I or prior.

The Germans aren't innocent in this either.   They are just as bad but receiving no press in the US about the same.

EU and all other unions of statehood are an end to independent national sovereignty.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Alright, I am back to thinking again about offshoring more of my services that I outsource.
> 
> Let's talk about data privacy protections.  What countries actually care about privacy of data and citizen rights and/or are non-conspiring with the United States?
> 
> Iceland comes to mind.  What others and why?


Generally countries of the European Union. UK is strict on the Data Protection Act 1998. We have failing privacy too, though.


----------

